
Tesla's Navigate on Autopilot Is Dangerous in the UK [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMvdI8nSAJE
======
x38iq84n
Spoiler alert: Tesla's Navigate on Autopilot Is Dangerous everywhere.

